
Ask HN: If you had 200M dollars and a goal, how would you achieve it? - sturza
In a hypothetical situation, you were just granted a fund and a goal. You have complete freedom to operate in the world. 
What are the 10 big steps that would get you to your goal, as a causality? 
You pick the goal.
======
tyzerdak
With that money you can chill and travel around the world for fun. And it will
be your goal.

~~~
sturza
Ok, we have 1 answer about being selfish. I expected this.

------
rman666
Hire the best people in the world and let them solve it for you.

